# Midwife appointments



## Haribo10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry me again. I am a bit concerned about a lack of midwife appointments over my last few weeks. I had hypertension in my first pregnancy (no medication) that accelerated in my final weeks and in labour. I have therefore been treated as a first time mum appt wise.

I saw the midwife tues at 36+3 and my bp was still normal but had started to rise. Was booked in again today (36+6) saw a different midwife who took it v quickly through a thick jumper and said it was fine but I should be seen weekly. However, my midwife is now on leave for 2 weeks and will not commit to an appt the following week so I could be either over 39 or even 40 weeks before my next appt. They say that there is no one else that can see me during that time.  this seems a long time to me but any advice would be welcome. (This could be irrelevant if my placenta remains low.)

Thanks!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi haribo

If the midwife said you should be seen next week she should have organised that. 

It is fine to go 2 weeks without an appointment at this stage if all is well. 

I would contact the midwife you saw last week or your surgery to strange an appointment. 

If you are not getting anywhere with the above call the antenatal clinic or community midwives office at your trust and they can arrange a community midwife appointment. 

Kaz xxx


----------

